# Deep bruising pain during sex



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I get this pain every time, even if I've just had an orgasm and am fully lubricated/relaxed. The only time I don't feel pain is if I get turned on enough to get through the pain barrier (I guess the rush of endorphins masks it for a while as my boyfriend can also bite me at this point and I don't feel it)! But it really puts me off sex. I've had the pain for years, I can't remember a time without it. I also have agonizing period pain and irregular periods. I once saw a doc at a sexual health clinic who thought it might be pelvic inflammatory disease and gave me a course of strong antibiotics, but it didn't change anything. Could IBS cause this or is it likely to be a gynae problem? I'm already nagging my GP for GI and Psychiatrist referrals so it's going to look v.odd if I start asking to see a gynaecologist as well.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You may want to check this web site out as it may originate from a bladder insult i think:http://www.ic-network.com/forum/


----------

